
Scientists develop material that could regenerate dental enamel - vinnyglennon
https://www.qmul.ac.uk/media/news/2018/se/scientists-develop-material-that-could-regenerate-dental-enamel-.html
======
olliej
Can we stop linking to “right to try”-bait headlines?

This clearly a long way from the “potential cure for cancer” bullshit, but I
think we just need to have a blanket rule to link to the actual research, or
alternatively not to use headline from the press release.

------
mhneu
Protein-mediated apatite crystal growth.

Doing that in situ (on teeth) is another ball of wax. But this is a first
step.

